# Pins and needles in hands and feet



## bubbles3 (3 Jun 2012)

Has anyone ever suffered from pins and needles in their hands and feet while riding their road bike? I'm rarely on the drop part of the bars, mostly on the top of the bars holding onto the black plastic part were the brake levers and gear shifters are. My longest ride isn't really that long, only 40miles, but after only 80 minutes my little finger and the one next to it will have gone numb and then pins and needles, as i get further into the ride the rest of my fingers go the same way.

I am using toe clips with a lightweight road racing shoe from my running days, on my longer outings my toes go numb as well. I use really lightweight socks asn there is plenty of room in the shoes.

What am i doing wrong? I love cycling and i wan to increase the miles. Is it me, or my bike set up?


----------



## funk my fixie (3 Jun 2012)

hi bubbles
I have had similar experiences. May I ask if you are a slim, average or large person? I believe mine was just down to my size. Skinny. Sounds silly but since I have been on a gel saddle cover I do not suffer this any more. I may have been stopping blood from flowing properly by sitting on something.

The right answer of course is to say give it 2-3 weeks riding often and if it persists and worries you then see a doctor, but likely it will pass the more fit you become. Pins and needles are often restriction of blood flow.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## black'n'yellow (3 Jun 2012)

The finger issue is possibly related to putting too much pressure on your ulnar nerve. You can either try swapping your hand position occasionally (which is good practice anyway), or look out for some gloves with specific padding in the ulnar area, like Specialized's BG range.

Toes - dunno - unless your toe straps are overly-tight, it could just be that you are using the wrong shoes. Try going out in a different pair and see if it helps...

Difficult to comment on your bike setup without knowing what your bike setup is...


----------



## bubbles3 (3 Jun 2012)

funk my fixie said:


> hi bubbles
> I have had similar experiences. May I ask if you are a slim, average or large person? I believe mine was just down to my size. Skinny. Sounds silly but since I have been on a gel saddle cover I do not suffer this any more. I may have been stopping blood from flowing properly by sitting on something.
> 
> The right answer of course is to say give it 2-3 weeks riding often and if it persists and worries you then see a doctor, but likely it will pass the more fit you become. Pins and needles are often restriction of blood flow.
> ...


 Hi
Thanks for your reply. I think i'm just average build height 5' 2" and 9 stone 2. Interesting what you say though cause the saddle on my summer bike Giant TCR (small frame) isn't as comfortable as my winter bike (Giant SCR 1) XS frame.


----------



## bubbles3 (3 Jun 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> The finger issue is possibly related to putting too much pressure on your ulnar nerve. You can either try swapping your hand position occasionally (which is good practice anyway), or look out for some gloves with specific padding in the ulnar area, like Specialized's BG range.
> 
> Toes - dunno - unless your toe straps are overly-tight, it could just be that you are using the wrong shoes. Try going out in a different pair and see if it helps...
> 
> Difficult to comment on your bike setup without knowing what your bike setup is...


 Hi
Thanks for your reply. i'll check out the specialized gloves. And will change around my hand position more. Will try anything.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2012)

The numb tingling fingers could be related to too much weight on your hands and too much pressure on the Ulna nerve, the pins and needles in the feet is likely to be related to something being too tight, tight socks, shoes or straps, or the type of shoe your using, or the shoe/pedal combination.


----------



## black'n'yellow (3 Jun 2012)

is there an echo in here..?


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> is there an echo in here..?


 
???


----------



## Berties (3 Jun 2012)

I get two knumb fingers on my right hand have put it down to vibration as have had tennis elbow in that arm that Is connected !i then get the tingling and chill ,so I change position and shake it off!


----------



## Andy_R (3 Jun 2012)

I used to get numb/tingling feet until I changed my saddle for one with a narrower nose (Spesh Avatar), apparently the width of my old saddle's nose was too wide and was pressing against my femoral nerve.


----------



## seashaker (6 Jun 2012)

Definately try gel/padded gloves to aid the fingers as well as moving positions frequently, worked for me! not really sure on feet, never had it so cant advise. One thing on gloves, try to get a pair with finger loops to assist in getting them off they can be a pain otherwise!


----------



## sidevalve (6 Jun 2012)

Just for an experiment swap the peddles for a flat pair [anything will do] and wear a pair of trainers for a ride. that will eliminate / confirm toe-clip / shoe probs.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jun 2012)

I find that when I'm really going hell for leather my toes curl as if they're trying to grip the pedal, if I don't relax them my feet go numb.

As for hands going numb, I try and hold the bars loosely when the road ahead is straight and clear.


----------



## bubbles3 (10 Jun 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> The finger issue is possibly related to putting too much pressure on your ulnar nerve. You can either try swapping your hand position occasionally (which is good practice anyway), or look out for some gloves with specific padding in the ulnar area, like Specialized's BG range.
> 
> Toes - dunno - unless your toe straps are overly-tight, it could just be that you are using the wrong shoes. Try going out in a different pair and see if it helps...
> 
> Difficult to comment on your bike setup without knowing what your bike setup is...


 Hi. Just want to say a big thank you black'n'yellow. I purchased a pair of the Specialized BG womens gloves this week and have been moving my hands about more on the bars. Today i completed my first ever 50 miles and had no problems with my hands at all.

Thanks for your recommendation.


----------



## Berties (17 Jun 2012)

talking to one of the riders on our sunday morning circuit about pins and needles in fingers,and the physio that also rides with us recommended popping your chin on your chest when you can as this releases the pressure on the nerve that causes the pins and needles,costs nothing to try!!


----------



## bubbles3 (17 Jun 2012)

Berties said:


> talking to one of the riders on our sunday morning circuit about pins and needles in fingers,and the physio that also rides with us recommended popping your chin on your chest when you can as this releases the pressure on the nerve that causes the pins and needles,costs nothing to try!!


 Thanks Berties. Will certainly give it a go.


----------



## gbb (17 Jun 2012)

Read this post with interest...ive just started getting numb fingers after changing bikes.
You try to eliminate things..
I've just switched to the new shape veloce ergos, never (or rarely) had problems with Xenon. 
I always wear padded gloves that have previously served me well. 
I'm not overstretched so putting too much pressure on my hands.
I switch regularly between the hood, drops and a central position on wing bars.

Perhaps the padding has had it in the gloves.
If i undo the wrist straps, it does seem better.
Perhaps the new shape ergos are not as comfortable. They feel comfortable so maybe its not them.
I actually have a quite short stem. It helps my back not to be stretched out, but the short stem is a new thing, so perhaps thats having an effect...dont think so somehow, but...
Perhaps its the new shaped bars ? 


Like Andrew Culture, i used to sunconciously bunch or curl my toes when pushing along. You have to train yourself to relax.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2012)

Hi gbb, is you new bike set up exactly the same as the old? The frame may be the same size, but the frame angles may be ever so slightly different. You say you have a short stem, so that will effect your riding position. A little bit of trial and error with bar height and saddle postion may be called for.


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2012)

Paulus said:


> Hi gbb, is you new bike set up exactly the same as the old? The frame may be the same size, but the frame angles may be ever so slightly different. You say you have a short stem, so that will effect your riding position. A little bit of trial and error with bar height and saddle postion may be called for.


 The funny thing is, i put a lot of effort into measuring everything when i was buying it. Nose of saddle to handlebars etc etc. 
Ironically the bike is comfortable, considering ive only really got back on the bike after several months effective layoff, ive quickly regained my appetite for cycling, my average speeds are maybe better although overall distances are shorter...everythings going well, barring the occasional numbness in my palms or fingers, apart from that i find the whole thing very comfortable.
New gloves i think...err just thinking about it, mine are maybe 7 years old


----------



## Fortinbras99 (20 Jun 2012)

I had this exact problem even with gloves. Got some bar ends so i could swap hand position when I wanted and it sorted it out immediately. Just putting too much weight on my hands before I think.


----------

